# Mexico: Chapala area move questions



## kismet (Feb 20, 2009)

We are in our early fifties. My husband will soon have a disability income of $1490 per month, I have one of $816 per month. You can see our income is very small. I'm not even sure we qualify for the FM3 visa unless you consider the wife a dependent.

We are considering a move because to Chapala area as we can live a little more cheaply and the weather is better than here, but not blazing hot, cooler in the highlands. We will rent. We might like to spend Winters on the coast, maybe Manzinillo or Puerto Escondido, if we could afford it. 

I have seen furnished Chapala area rentals for $500.00 on the internet. We would stay in a hotel for a week and look for a rental once we arrived, however, as I don't like the idea of renting unseen.

I know a little Spanish. We would like to study Spanish once there. My husband likes golf. Both of us would like to work with ceramics as a hobby. We have vacationed in Mexico about five times - to Mazatlan and Cozumel. I am not expecting a perfect place, just somewhere warmer and a little cheaper than Washington State.

When you ask for advice, you are leaving yourself open, but nevertheless, what sort of advice do you have for our situation?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Definately don't rent sight unseen ... not only the house itself is important but also the location and neighborhood.

With the exchange rate as it is now ... less than $1000us is required for a single FM3 and half again as a married couple. With over $2000 you will do fine.

Manzanillo and Melaque beaches are only about 5 hours away and much less touristy than Vallarta


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will do just fine and be able to put some money aside for the future.
Welcome to the forum and a potential welcome to Chapala.


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

You and Sparks are both absolutely right about renting for a while. in my case, it's going to be renting forever since i have neither the inclination nor the money to buy a property here. that having been said, the amount of money you need to actually live on will vary greatly depending on your needs. i have been living in the Jocotepec (west end of Lake Chapala) area for about a year now and have found that i can live fine on $1,000US a month (actually less than that now that the exchange rate is so good). that amount includes my annual fees for car insurance, FM3, IMSS (Mexican health insurance), as well as housekeeper twice a month, satellite TV and wireless internet, and a nicely furnished apartment, food, and all associated costs. 

when my social security starts in November, i will only be getting about $800US a month (this is what comes of working at jobs you love instead of those that pay well!). i will use my 401(k) money (which i got out last June, thank heavens) to supplement that social security income. next month i am moving to the southside of the lake into a small furnished house right on the lake with a huge garden. my rent? $3,000MX a month. 

my needs are simple, however. i do my shopping at the local markets and buy local products instead of imported (from the US) goods. i eat out perhaps two or three times a month, opting instead to cook at home and save my money for things more important to me. i do a lot of daytrips in my truck or with friends and attend fiestas, processions, parades, etc., that cost me little or nothing. i buy what clothes i need at consignment or second-hand shops. (i'm amazed at the beautiful clothing that people no longer want.) i buy my pottery and ceramics close to the source when possible (for example, i bought handmade pottery from Tapalpa in Tapalpa instead of at a lakeside fair or Ajijic shop where the costs are normally much higher). 

to reiterate: how much you need to live on depends on WHERE you want to live and HOW you want to live. personally, i love it here!


----------



## kismet (Feb 20, 2009)

RVGringo and Enchante, thanks for the replies.

Enchante, I'm glad you like it so much and can live on about the level we will be. That is great. RVGringo, I have lurked here a bit for a year and want to say you are very, very helpful to those who are starting out moving out of their country to Mexico. 

More questions, if anyone wants to chime in.... 

I have this map I use to refer to the lakeside area: 

(I see I need to post three more times before I can link the map.) 
Any opinions on rental areas which are not good?

We will try first without a car. Is this realistic? We enjoy walking. Golf is not a must for my husband.

I have found Continental Realty, again I cannot link the URL until I post more.

They have a list of furnished rentals. Does anyone know about them? Other sources for finding furnished rentals? We will be arriving in Spring or Summer this year, so that does seem like a good time to find furnished rentals, if any time is.

Good idea not to allow first time users to link URLs or you might get a lot of advertiser edit headaches! But I love the interactive map I have and will post it later.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments. We're here to try and help, based on our experience of living here for eight years; first in Ajijic and now in Chapala.
If you simply Google Real Estate Chapala Ajijic, you will gain access to all of the agencies, most of which offer rentals. Roma and Ajijic Realty seem to have the most.
The public bus system at Lake Chapala is great, 8AM until about 9PM; then, you'll need to have made prior arrangements with a taxi, a friend or plan on walking.
Rentals will be less expensive in Chapala or Jocotopec; Ajijic is more of an artsy boutique village and we moved from there in 2004 to more normal small city, Chapala, with easier access to the lake, parks, pools, shopping, etc. Since most of the agencies are located in Ajijic, looking for the fatter wallets, you may have to insist that they show you rentals in Chapala or Jocotopec, or walk the streets to look for signs and ask at every small shop. The latter approach can save you a bundle. We'll keep our ears open for you.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Summer Rentals in Chapala area?*

Hola RVGRINGO

We like the Pacific coastal areas, but haven't yet experienced the heat and humidity of the May - October period. One way around this would be to spend November to April on the coast, (Mazatlan, Zihuatanejo, Manzanillo, etc), then move to the highlands for May to October.

Am I right to assume there should be lots of furnished apartment or house rentals available in the Lake Chapala area during that May-October period, from snowbirds who own their own places but stay only for the November - March/April period?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We do have 'snowbirds' as you describe and some of them do rent their places through the summer and fall. Local agents will have rentals listed online. Lake Chapala is also popular with 'sunbirds' who come from July through September, perhaps our most beautiful season, to escape the heat and humidity of the coasts and many areas of the USA, all the way to Toronto.
So, your assumptions are correct.


----------



## la polvilla (May 4, 2009)

*might want to consider Morelia*



kismet said:


> We are in our early fifties. My husband will soon have a disability income of $1490 per month, I have one of $816 per month. You can see our income is very small. I'm not even sure we qualify for the FM3 visa unless you consider the wife a dependent.
> 
> We are considering a move because to Chapala area as we can live a little more cheaply and the weather is better than here, but not blazing hot, cooler in the highlands. We will rent. We might like to spend Winters on the coast, maybe Manzinillo or Puerto Escondido, if we could afford it.
> 
> ...


Hi my name is Bruce Dunn I live in Morelia and think it is just the best place in Mexico to live. The weather is mild all year long and the people are friendly. we have a house in town right behind plaza Morelia so we walk to do all of our shopping and intertainment. we have a two story two bedroon two bath house and pay 3000 pasos a month. approx 230.00 us dollars give or take the exchange rate. [Advertising removing by moderator]
I know what you mean about Washington state.(Self promotion and personal information removed by moderator)


----------



## 1mimi (May 11, 2009)

My husband & I are seriously considering a move to the Lakeside area. We were planning a trip to visit in June until the Swine flu mess came up. Now we are thinking about maybe July. I see that it is the rainy season so just how rainy does it get? Is there a better time to visit? This is to be our first visit there and plan it to be a fact finding mission and to see the area. Any suggestions on finding someone trustworthy willing to show us around? PS we don't speak 
Spanish


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome 1mimi. Your name reminded me of my late mother, whose grandchildren called her Mimi. She came alone to visit us in Chapala in her 89th year and thoroughly enjoyed her stay; actually dancing in the street in downtown Guadalajara to the music of a marimba, riding country buses to small villages and eating hot tamales in one of our favorite places; 'The hole in the wall' in Ajijic.
So, don't be so timid. Come whenever the mood suits you. Life is pretty normal here, except for the schools being closed, etc.
The rainy season begins in middle to late June and we all look forward to it. Please realize that most of the rain takes place at night with only rare instances of it lasting beyond the breakfast hour; OK, that may be at 10 AM in our leisurely lifestyle. Not much is open before then anyway. By July and August, the mountains will have turned emerald green with new foliage and the rains will continue most evenings until late September. We call the rains, 'nature's air conditioning' and you will find the weather pleasantly cool and fresh as a result. If you need some guidance when you get here, just send me a private message or an e-mail and we'll plan to get together.


----------



## Kaye (Nov 16, 2008)

la polvilla said:


> Hi my name is Bruce Dunn I live in Morelia and think it is just the best place in Mexico to live. The weather is mild all year long and the people are friendly. we have a house in town right behind plaza Morelia so we walk to do all of our shopping and intertainment. we have a two story two bedroon two bath house and pay 3000 pasos a month. approx 230.00 us dollars give or take the exchange rate. [Advertising removing by moderator]
> I know what you mean about Washington state.(Self promotion and personal information removed by moderator)


Bruce, you are living in my first choice of location, Morelia, but I'm getting a little discouraged about prospects of moving there as a single, mature woman whose 
Spanish is not great - but will improve. Would one likely be very ISOLATED with few expats around? I'd like to get involved as a (very) amateur musician, do some volunteerilng, etc. - but would essentially have a fairly quiet lifestyle. What do you (and others) think? Hope this reply isn't too off-track! Thanks!
Kaye


----------



## la polvilla (May 4, 2009)

*good first choice*



Kaye said:


> Bruce, you are living in my first choice of location, Morelia, but I'm getting a little discouraged about prospects of moving there as a single, mature woman whose
> Spanish is not great - but will improve. Would one likely be very ISOLATED with few expats around? I'd like to get involved as a (very) amateur musician, do some volunteerilng, etc. - but would essentially have a fairly quiet lifestyle. What do you (and others) think? Hope this reply isn't too off-track! Thanks!
> Kaye


Kaye
Let me talk about the spanish first, my spanish is just enough to get by and that has not been a problem. There are a lot of english speaking mexicans here and those that dont are a big help in figuring out what your trying to say. There are a lot of things to get involved with here eighther with expats or locals or if you want to be alone the choice is yours. If you come to morelia let us know and we will help in any we can. It really has a lot to offer.

sincerely 
Bruce Dunn


----------



## 1mimi (May 11, 2009)

*RVGringo*

I hope that I'm doing this correctly. I'm not very computer savvy. Thanks for the reply. I am Mimi to my grandson but I'm not 89 only early 60's. My husband & I are active 60s and want to get to Mexico while still able to get around and enjoy it. Our house is currently on the market and when it finally sells, we plan to head for somewhere SOB. From everything we have been told & have read, Lakeside sound like our kind of place. I guess we should know soon. We would love to meet you. I have seen you in several chat rooms and you seem to be quite knowledgeable and love Jalisco. I'll let you know when we firm up our plans. 



RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome 1mimi. Your name reminded me of my late mother, whose grandchildren called her Mimi. She came alone to visit us in Chapala in her 89th year and thoroughly enjoyed her stay; actually dancing in the street in downtown Guadalajara to the music of a marimba, riding country buses to small villages and eating hot tamales in one of our favorite places; 'The hole in the wall' in Ajijic.
> So, don't be so timid. Come whenever the mood suits you. Life is pretty normal here, except for the schools being closed, etc.
> The rainy season begins in middle to late June and we all look forward to it. Please realize that most of the rain takes place at night with only rare instances of it lasting beyond the breakfast hour; OK, that may be at 10 AM in our leisurely lifestyle. Not much is open before then anyway. By July and August, the mountains will have turned emerald green with new foliage and the rains will continue most evenings until late September. We call the rains, 'nature's air conditioning' and you will find the weather pleasantly cool and fresh as a result. If you need some guidance when you get here, just send me a private message or an e-mail and we'll plan to get together.


----------



## Kaye (Nov 16, 2008)

la polvilla said:


> Kaye
> Let me talk about the spanish first, my spanish is just enough to get by and that has not been a problem. There are a lot of english speaking mexicans here and those that dont are a big help in figuring out what your trying to say. There are a lot of things to get involved with here eighther with expats or locals or if you want to be alone the choice is yours. If you come to morelia let us know and we will help in any we can. It really has a lot to offer.
> 
> sincerely
> Bruce Dunn


Bruce, thanks so much for that encouraging reply! I'm not very smart about how forums work, but if you can send me an e-mail that advises me of yours, I'll certainly let you know when I'm coming! I think it will be in the fall when the rains hit Vancouver! Cheers!
Kaye


----------



## la polvilla (May 4, 2009)

*figure it out*



Kaye said:


> Bruce, thanks so much for that encouraging reply! I'm not very smart about how forums work, but if you can send me an e-mail that advises me of yours, I'll certainly let you know when I'm coming! I think it will be in the fall when the rains hit Vancouver! Cheers!
> Kaye


Kaye 
lets see how good a detective you are look close take my user name and dont space. next thing you want to do is add a 2 then of course the at and them the famous cowboy yell. dot and the com mon. let just see how you do
Sincerely 
Bruce


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

I think that was code....


----------



## emptyhandedtraveler (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi, Kaye

I visited Patzcuaro, near Morelia, for a month in March, and I did not want to leave. I was traveling with my nephew, who speaks Spanish and had no problem making lots of friends. I thoroughly enjoyed myself. We were there on a fact-finding mission, but the time was gone before all my curiosity was satisfed. I want to go back again. However, I do not know if I have the guts to do it by myself. You are saying that you are going to be going there soon, and I just wanted to tell you how much that impressed me! It makes me even more determined to get back to Mexico.

I am not sure that I will make it back to Morelia, though. Two reasons: they were burning the fields, and everyday there is smoke in the air. Not good if you have sinus/allergies. I understand that this is a common practice, to burn the fields getting ready for this year's planting. (Don't they know about mulching?) Second, while I was there, I became short of breath, and easily fatigued. I am assuming it was the altitude, which, in researching on the net, I learn that I might get used to with time. Both of these things might turn out to be only temporary problems, and not enough to keep me away.

To wrap up, I just wanted to say that reading this forum and your post, specifically, got me re-charged on my plans to return to Mexico, this time to stay.


----------



## Kaye (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, emptyhanded,
I've been out of town and so am just getting back to la povilla who has given me a puzzle to work out! I sure appreciate these replies as it makes me feel I will be able to connect with people when I actually get moved. I can certainly understand your feeling that you haven't the necessary 'intestinal fortitude'! Join the crowd, especially those making a move on their own. What I'm doing at this very moment is starting to pack to make a move within Vancouver, closer to the centre. Why? I'm downsizing and hoping to later sublet this small suite furnished and spend time in Morelia. Need to take it a step at a time, I guess. I waver on the Mexico move, but come back again and again to it, so think I'd be stupid not to go ahead and test the waters. Perhaps you feel the same. 
About the burning off in Morelia - don't think that would suit me either and I have to see if the altitude would be a problem. Wasn't when I was there - but that was ten years ago! I did spend a couple of pleasant days in Patsquaro, as well. I'm always pulled between living in bigger or smaller!
Hasta la vista, and good luck!
Kaye


----------

